# 2017 Marlin 5 help.



## MarshallMTB (Apr 26, 2017)

So, I just bought a new condition 2017 Marlin 5 after selling my old 2009 Hardrock, and I'm enjoying the 29er wheels. I know that it's an entry level bike, but it will do me until I advance. Anyway, to my conundrum:

The website says the rims are double walled, but I've heard on forums where people say they aren't. 
It currently has the green slime tubes in it, which were in it when I bought it only yesterday. I can feel a slight bump in both tyres as I ride, and I'm guessing there is hard sealant somewhere in the tubes. 

So, if I take the tubes out and get myself a tubeless kit, are the stock rims and tyres ok for going tubeless? The guy I bought it from clearly knew his bikes and was a seasoned rider with Santa Cruz and a couple of other bikes in his garage. He said he couldn't get the back tyre to seat for tubeless. 

Does anyone else have this bike set up tubeless?
I've been reading up a lot about it and watched loads of video tutorials from Stans to ghetto.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can shed some light on this and to those who have successfully set up a Marlin 5 to tubeless who can help.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

That bike and its wheels are literally the lowest cost one they make.

Not saying tubeless is impossible but wont be reliable. Only a ghetto tubeless format may work but youll have serious issues with burping unless you run higher pressures. Provided the tires will fit tight to the bead seat. Otherwise your building up the rims to try and hold the tire.

I know some will say it works etc. But wont admit to the problems that come with it nor how unreliable it is. Bad tubeless set ups with burping issues is a great way to crash hard.

As much as I enjoy cheap solutions to some things tubeless on wheels like that is just generally a bad idea. You dont see all the issues of the old days anymore as fighting with basically trying to convert very old style, cheap wheels is avoided anymore.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshallMTB (Apr 26, 2017)

I see. So, I guess I'll need to try and find a set of rims that fit that bike, and then maybe change it back to stock when I sell it at a later date? Also, are most 29er rims a one size fits all? Thanks for the information.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

No actually their not. There is several different hub standards. Wheel size literally has nothing to do with it anymore. 

You bike is standard, basic 135mm rear qr axle (100mm front qr axle)

There is 142mm thru axle, bolt on, 148mm boost spacing and so on. Yours will be the cheapest at least since its qr (quick release) and regular spacing. Some higher end hubs are convertable between standards but just the hubs alone would cost more than your bike. So it depends on the budget your after 

Also if there is something hard in the tires, just change the tubes out, problem solved. Much easier and cheaper to just put some sealant in tubes and go than trying to convert a $400 bike yo tubeless when your already talking of moving up to a better bike. 

Use the bike to learn on, replace what breaks. Beyond that just save money till your ready to move up. Get more for your money buying a bike ready to go thats the best you can afford vs buying new bikes or upgrades constantly 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

You can spend $200 and get a set of wheels that will work tubeless

Front
Forté Terramax 29" Mountain Front Wheel

Rear
Forté Terramax 29" Mountain Rear Wheel

These are not the best wheels ever, but are entirely serviceable. I had a set of these I bought for my 26er HT and ran then tubeless and put many miles on them in hard terrain. I have no doubt they will work. I don't know what wheelset you have on your bike so I can't confirm if they are an upgrade or not.


----------



## MarshallMTB (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks for the links. The guy at my LBS said they can fit tubeless onto my bike as they have done quite a few of the same model with standard rims. I've just to buy tubeless ready tires, which I have, and bought a compressor too, so will try it myself.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I question the wisdom of a bike shop that converts non-tubeless rims to "tubeless." That's a lawsuit in the making. Maybe if they use Stan's rim strips, but that's still sketchy.

https://sidewallthorn.blogspot.com/2015/10/avoid-tubeless-disasters.html?m=1


----------



## MarshallMTB (Apr 26, 2017)

I've bought the stuff myself and a compressor, too, so I will only have myself to blame if anything goes wrong. I'll test out lightly and try to be careful when I'm out and about. I had a read through of the link you sent. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

mack_turtle said:


> I question the wisdom of a bike shop that converts non-tubeless rims to "tubeless." That's a lawsuit in the making. Maybe if they use Stan's rim strips, but that's still sketchy.
> 
> https://sidewallthorn.blogspot.com/2015/10/avoid-tubeless-disasters.html?m=1


stans conversion rim strips work great. Not really ideal, but a cost effective solution that I personally put alot of miles on. Heck I even used non-tubeless tires. Oh the horror.. Nothing bad happened other than over time the Ikon developed some bubbles. This happened on non TR tires from Maxxis. Never seating issue, but probably a chemical reaction to the stans. No burps, leaks or failures. Some sidewall cuts, but that was never a function of set-up. Just Arizona rocks.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

To be clear, many DIY tubeless conversions will work fine and should be considered. 

However, in a professional setting like a bike shop, it's unwise to give or take money for such a service because of the risks involved. I worked at a shop where a previous mechanic had done several questionable tubeless conversions that ended in bad customer experiences. In several cases, I called the rim manufacturer, who told me that the rim in question was not designed for tubeless use and should never have been converted. That put me in a very awkward position in my job. The shop could have been sued into oblivion if a rider had been seriously injured.

I wrote the long article above because of that experience.


----------



## MarshallMTB (Apr 26, 2017)

I agree with what you're saying about LBS conversions. It can't be guaranteed, and there could be problems. And it's good to be cautious and let people know the pitfalls that may happen. I just hope I manage to do it on my own. I will try and try until I do though.


----------

